
Poland arrests Huawei worker on allegations of spying for China - cf498
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jan/11/huawei-employee-arrested-in-poland-over-chinese-spy-allegations
======
Isamu
>However, a spokesman for the Polish security services told Reuters the
allegations related to individual actions, and were not linked directly to
Huawei.

Well that's plausible, in the same way that we are all given training to avoid
violating laws in other counties, and if we do the company may not be liable
if they did not give you direction for your actions and in fact did provide
training that contradicted it.

------
chewz
From Polish media: Huawei sales director in Poland Weijing, Polish name
"Stasio", had graduated from Bejing University of Foreign Studies. He had
studied Polish. 2006-2011 worked for Chinese Consulate in Gdansk. He spoke
good Polish and had been very popular and well liked in IT and Polish
administration circles.

Piotr D. had been working until recently for different branches of Polish
Security Services at top positions. He had been responsible for implementation
of SŁR (Government Secure Network) - a communication network for government
VIPs.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Ask HN: Which Western country is next? Either to have their own national
nabbed in China or to nab someone on their own soil for spying for China.

~~~
gpm
> to have their own national nabbed in China

Poland obviously.

------
rasz
During last Christmas _every single commercial break_ on _every TV station_
had Huawei commercial, some for phones, some for phone+plan bundle from one of
the providers. It was bizarre.

------
onetimemanytime
Poland is rightfully scared of Russia and would do anything USA asks. But it's
also too small to deal with China's wrath.

Tit-for-tat, I doubt he was just discovered as a spy

~~~
vertline3
So Poland should just accept spies or beware China's wrath?

~~~
onetimemanytime
Do what USA says :). They can't change geography.

